# Quail hunting



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone quail hunt here in FL? Who has guided hunts?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Carl I work for the FWC up at the Hutton Unit south of blackwater river state forest. We have limited entry hunts coming up for quail. The hunts allow for the first 8 hunters through the gate each day. We plant quite a bit of food plots directed at feeding the quail as well as having seveal feed spots that are fed manually. All the birds are wild birds and are a blast to hunt. PM me if you are interested in any of the details and I can hook you up.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

My hunting club does a release hunt February of each year. The proceeds go to the local Kawanis. It is in conjunction with a wild game supper that funds an athletic scholarship at NWF State College. If you are interested in putting a group together for the hunt, I will put you in contact with the land owner. 

This would probably help, it is in Baker Fl.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Pm replied.

Here are the dates of the hunts this year for the Hutton Unit.
*QUAIL SEASON:​*November​​​​*10-11*, *17-18*, *21-22*, December *10-11*, *15-16*, *24-25 *and *29-30*.
Permit, Stamp and License Requirements - Quota permit, hunting license and
management area permit.
Legal to Hunt - Quail.
Regulations Unique to Quail Season - In addition to these regulations, all General
Area Regulations shall apply.
1. Hunting with firearms other than shotguns is prohibited.​
2. Hunting quail after 3 p.m. Central Standard Time is prohibited.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Snakeman, do you know what is planted for them? I have a small covey that comes to eat the Safflower seeds from the bird feeder. Would like to plant for them.


----------



## bluskies (Jan 21, 2011)

Snakeman stop giving mine and Ron's spots away. LOL


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jp7888 (Aug 19, 2012)

Not that I know of that's 5


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bluskies, who are you and how do you know the old man lol?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

lastcast- I would plant a variety of pearl millet, brown top millet, sorgrum in the summer for a cheap variety of good seed plants and in the winter a typical mix of rye oats, and winter wheat. Do not bush hog the rye oats and wheat in the spring. Let them establish a good head and brown out. Spread out your summer crops into two or three planting. Once in May-June, another in July, and one in August. Winter crpos should be planted once in October and once in late Novemember early December. This will basically give you year round food for the quail and dove.


----------



## bluskies (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a quail hunter and I know who you are to. I'll PM you. You should tell these folks they'll need some good dogs and plenty of water to hunt in the Hutton. It can get awful hot following the dogs around.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I know who you are Doug, and PM replied! You are definatly right! The bird in the Hutton Unit are Wild birds only! If your dogs have been trained on pin raised birds, they don't stand a chance unfortunatly.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

The quail habitat and hunting up in Blackwater around the Hurricane Lake area is much better than those Hutton Unit hunts. They don't call that area rattlesnake ridge for nothing. Make sure you've got your snake chaps on if you hunt it!


----------



## bluskies (Jan 21, 2011)

Rattlers are there for sure. I saw a 4 1/2 footer a hunter stepped on last year. It was in Dec, and early in the morning so the snake was moving slow. He said the snake was in a hole and he felt the snake under his foot as soon as he stepped on it. Needless to say he shot it. So I agree wear snake boots or leggings when you're hunting quail. *Also pay close attention to your dogs.*


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

My springers are currently couch trained on the outdoor channel


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I just booked a hunt for November with Lookout Creek Farm near Fort Payne. It's gonna be my first time hunting quail and pheasants so I'm pumped!


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

good luck on your trip


----------



## deadbird (Mar 16, 2008)

I realize this conversation was years ago but I'm going to be in Florida this year, for the winter. If you could give any information on hunting the last days of Dec. [30-31] it would be much appreciated. Thanks, Jim


----------

